# تجارب ناجحة عن انتاج الهيدروجين



## اميركرم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة قمت بتجربة تحليل الماء عن طريف توصيل شرايح استانلس 30 قطعة 25*15سم وتوصيلها ببطارية 12 فولت ووضعت الشرايح داخل اناء بلاستيك ووضعت الماء والصودا الكاوية 4ملاعق لكل 5لتر ماء ثم اخرجت خرطوم من اعلي الاناء ووصلتة بزجاجة بلاسيك بة نصفها ماء ثم اخرجت منها خرطوم في نهيتة ماسورة حديد ثم وصلت الكهرباء وتم التفاعل وانتج الغاز وشتعل ثم انفجرة زجاجة الفلتر لماز تم الانفجار افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك والله يوفقك انت فخر النا وعلمتنا اليوم شيئ جديد


----------



## اميركرم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتو اليوم فمت بتجربة اخري علي محرك بنزبن صغير 5 حصان ووصلت نهاية الخرطوم الذي بة الغاز في كربلتير المحرك واشتغل المحرك في البداية كانت السرعة متقطعة ثم انتظم واعيدة التجربة مرة اخري اثناء ادارة المحرك تم انفجار الفلتر انفجار شديد افيدونا لماز تم الانفجار افادكم الله وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ستان مابر (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الحل بسيط يا أستاذ مطلوب منك وضع مانع أرتداد لهب الغاز أو الفلاش باك ، لأن ما حدث لديك هو إرتداد لهب الغاز 
إلي البابلر . محمد علي من مصر


----------



## tanji12 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

لقد حدت معي نفس الشئ المرة الاولى ولكن عندما وضعت مانع ارتداد اللهب لم تبق هده المشكلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154661.html
على فكرة مانع ارتداد اللهب يمكنك صناعته ببساطة


----------



## tanji12 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT86HbZRe-0&feature=related
مانع ارتداد اللهب


----------



## المهندسه ليى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وببارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## kareem moh (3 نوفمبر 2009)

لكم كل التحية وبارك الله خطاكم


----------



## م.عماد ك (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## elkhalfi (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق


----------



## zxi (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اميركرم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة قمت بتجربة تحليل الماء عن طريف توصيل شرايح استانلس 30 قطعة 25*15سم وتوصيلها ببطارية 12 فولت ووضعت الشرايح داخل اناء بلاستيك ووضعت الماء والصودا الكاوية 4ملاعق لكل 5لتر ماء ثم اخرجت خرطوم من اعلي الاناء ووصلتة بزجاجة بلاسيك بة نصفها ماء ثم اخرجت منها خرطوم في نهيتة ماسورة حديد ثم وصلت الكهرباء وتم التفاعل وانتج الغاز وشتعل ثم انفجرة زجاجة الفلتر لماز تم الانفجار افيدونا افادكم الله


 

حبيب قلبي المسئلة بسيطة جدا . وهي ان غاز الهيدروجين غاز يتمدد والذي حصل معك تفصيليا

انك استخدمت ثلاثون قطعة من الاستان . وانا واثق هنا ان انتاج كمية قِطع الاستان اكبر من حجم الصّفّايى والذي يُعبر عنه هنا بزجاجة البلاستك الثانية ولهذا ليس امام الهيدرجين الا الانفجار بعد الضغط الذي حصل على الزجاجة سوى اكانت الاولى او الثانية فالضغط الحاصل هو سبب الانفجار 
مع عدم اهمال فكرة الاخوان وهو عودة اللهب الى الزجاجة ودمتم .....


----------



## aminabdulhady (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نتمنى معرفة :- كمية الطاقة المستهلكة .............. وكمية الطاقة الناتجة كهيدروجين
لتشجيع الجميع على خوض غمار التجربة
وفقكم الله


----------



## حيدر الشمري 1969 (2 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا وعن جميع الانسانية خير الجزاء​


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

